# Hats for Homes Fundraiser . . . benefits goldens



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

This is a really cool idea. Anyone looking for a winter hat?
These would make great Christmas presents!!!!

Hats for Homes » About Hats for Homes
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Hats-For-Homes/200079250071660


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

those are great. I need a new hat after my last foster found mine in the closet and ate the pom pom on the top and the ties.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*What an inspiration*

What an inspiration this Teenager is!!
Making hats and the proceeds go to Delaware Valley Golden Ret. Rescue!


----------

